# Independence Pass Spring/Summer



## love2boat29 (Apr 21, 2008)

My plan is to be spending the summer in BV/Salida. Playing on the river, but I'm also interested in getting some turns in on Independence Pass. I've never done it, but have heard some good things about it once it opens. 
And since it was a good snow year, I'm figuring it's going to be pretty darn good.
Paddle + Ski = Life is good and can't think of a better way to spend the summer!
If anyone is interested and/or can give me more info that'd be great, 
Dianne 575-613-2399


----------



## whip (Oct 23, 2003)

Backcountry Talk

most likely will be a gathering shortly after Memorial Day posted here soon


----------

